# Operating Systems > Windows Format pen drive

## jainbrijesh

How we should format pen drive?

FAT format or FAT 32?

And is there any benefit of FAT32 over FAT for pen drive.
I feel no benefit, even i feel loss of 4k in formatting with FAT32.
What you say?

----------


## lakshmananindia

you can easily format by right clicking the drive and click format.
there is some minimum difference between FAT and FAT32.
so you can do in any format

----------


## Neeraj Mondal

by right clicking on the the drive icon you can find a format option .
 i think it is better to format your pendrive with fat32 because fat32 has little advantage over fat file system

----------


## Artral

It doesnt make difference.

----------


## sarathi trichy

the graphics is added in fat 32 so it takes extra memory

----------


## vhthakor

You should format your pen drive using NTFS which is better than FAT32.

----------


## sarathi trichy

> You should format your pen drive using NTFS which is better than FAT32.


both are best;
fat32 for personal use
ntfs is for company use
EX:
ntfs is for security we installed the antivirus software
now days ntfs are came ...scandiskcompany pendrive format is ntfs

----------


## sarathi trichy

[QUOTE=sarathi trichy;19939]both are best;
fat32 for personal use
ntfs is for company use
EX:
ntfs is for security we installed the antivirus software
once you changed ntfs format we never change to fat32
but i didnt know how to change to ntfs formate

----------


## lyncex

Ehi men,
I'm also interested in having the right answer to the original question of this discussion but I don't see any answer here.

The question has this elements to consider together:
1) pen drive!
2) fat or fat32

I think nobody of you understood the first point!
All your answer are correct in a "hard disk" context, or better, in a OS context, here we are talking about a:
1) flash memory
2) with storages functions (no OS)

This means the format requirements are different. In particular....ntfs format is absolutely wrong for a pen-drive becouse it consumes space to give typically useless (in this context) additional functions (as file access rights and bigger then giga file support).

So again, which is the best between fat and fat32? give me also a motivation please.
Thank you in advance

----------


## rdbhadri

It all depends on size and needs.

Fat is 16bit filesystem whereas both fat32 and NTFS are 32bit. For smaller pendrives smaller than 1GB, fat is better. For pendrives from 2GB to 8GB fat32 is the best. For pendrives larger than 8GB NTFS is the best eventhough fat32 can support upto 32GB.

----------


## ankushtiet

*MUST READ*

NTFS is a more secure File system than Fat32. NTFS files are compatible with fat32 but fat32 file are not. so its better to format using ntfs. then u can use in both ntfs and fat32 system but if u format it using fat32 then u ll not able to use it in ntfs system.

----------

